

4k Disk Sectors Are Coming - ssp
http://codingrelic.geekhold.com/2010/06/4k-sectors-approacheth.html

======
InclinedPlane
4k sectors are already in off-the-shelf equipment, WD calls it "Advanced
Format Technology", and ship several drives that use it:

For example:
[http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136...](http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136568)

